# Another Texan!



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Weclome Rusty - there are a few us Texans on here - I am in Austin and fish up and down the coast.


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

Glad to see some Texas folk. Im down in Southeast texas. Mainly fish sabine, and west louisiana


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Steve from League City here. Welcome Rusty.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Nathan romero said:


> Glad to see some Texas folk. Im down in Southeast texas. Mainly fish sabine, and west louisiana


Where in STX? I'm near Bmt


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome. Still shopping for a skiff and can't wait to hit the water in it!


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

WillW said:


> Where in STX? I'm near Bmt


He is beaumonster!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

GullsGoneWild said:


> He is beaumonster!


Do I know that human?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I do. He looked and wet tested the SM1444 in mid Jan.

Want to lay down a track this weekend if weather permits?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I do. He looked and wet tested the SM1444 in mid Jan.
> 
> Want to lay down a track this weekend if weather permits?


Yep. 20mph on Sunday, never even looked at Sat due to rain forecast but this shite might clear out


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

5-15mph sat


----------



## Bryan_G (Sep 22, 2014)

It looks like it is clearing up. I think it's because my boat puller is in the shop. 


I need to take up sailing and surfing or some other wind based hobby. Kite flying ?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome, I'm in Bayou Vista ( G-town)


----------

